# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  bulimia i anoreksja

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czym się różni tak naprawdę bulimia od anoreksji?
Czy te dwie choroby tak samo się leczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te dwie choroby inaczej się leczy gdyż różnią się one od siebie. Anoreksja ( anoreksja nerwosa)to chęć bycia szczupłą za wszelką cenę. Stosowanie forsownych ćwiczeń, głodówki...wszystko kręci się wokół jednego ,,SPALENIE KALORII''...częste ważenie się,i tak w kółko. Często anoreksja przeradza się w anoreksję bulimiczna lub poprostu w bulimię (byczy głód) . Czyli chęć bycia szczupłą lecz poddawanie się chęci jedzenia. Osoba ta spożywa duże ilości jedzenia, lecz nadal boi się przytyć więc prowokuje wymioty lub zażywa środki przeczyszczajace . Obie te choroby prowadza do znacznego wyniszczenia organizmu, a w najgorszych przypadkach do śmierci. Więc nie powinniśmy ich lekceważyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na szczęście zarówno z bulimią jak i z anoreksja można wygrać. Wystarczy tylko podjąć fachowe leczenie. Dużą rolę odgrywa tutaj pomoc psychologa. Wiem co to znaczy, bo sama przechodziłam przez te choroby związane z zaburzeniami odżywiania. Gdyby nie pomoc psychologa różnie by było. Na szczęście w porę zostałam zapisana na terapię psychologiczną do pani psycholog Natalii Guglas-Jankowiak w Poznaniu. Teraz jestem zdrowa i cieszę się życiem. Zostały tylko głupie wspomnienia.

----------


## Paulina Salawa

Anoreksja i bulimia to pod wieloma względami podobne (chęć bycia szczupłą, przesadna kontrola wagi, doprowadzanie do wyniszczenia organizmu), ale mimo wszystko różne choroby. Obie leczy się poprzez psychoterapię, można by zatem pochopnie powiedzieć, że tak samo. Należy jednak pamiętać o tym, że nie ma dwóch takich samych bulimii ani dwóch takich samych schizofrenii czy depresji. Każda osoba przechodzi przez nie inaczej i czymś innym są w jej przypadku te zaburzenia spowodowane. Dlatego pomimo, że zarówno bulimię jak i anoreksję leczy się poprzez proces psychoterapii to w każdy, indywidualnym przypadku psychoterapia ta będzie nieco inna - dostosowana do indywidualnej sytuacji cierpiącej na te zaburzenia osoby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety sami sobie nie poradzimy z bulimią ....pisze tu na własnym przykładzie. Od lat cierpiałam na ta chorobę i nie uważałam to za coś złego....do czasu aż nie mogłam niczego zjeść , żeby  o tym nie myśleć. Do tego doszły inne dolegliwości, stany lekowe, kołatanie serca i tym podobne. Mój znajomy, który był wtajemniczony namówił mnie do odwiedzenia ośrodka "Droga do Domu" we Wrocławiu . Z początku nie był łatwo ..ale wiem, miałam problemy na tle podświadomym i bulimia była swoistym oczyszczeniem z rzeczy, które mi zalegały w życiu.  Teraz już nie wymiotuję i mogę spokojnie  jeść i ciesze się z tego, że  ten koszmar już się skoczył,.

----------


## tekla40

Bulimia czy anoreksja - obie choroby są bardzo poważne i nie można tego lekceważyć. Ja zauważyłam u córki, że coś jest nie tak i zauważyłam to w samą porę, gdyż udało mi się jej pomóc. Co prawda, sama bym sobie z tym nie poradziła, więc wysłała córkę do specjalisty. W Zielonej Górze znalazłam bardzo dobrą psycholog Małgorzatę Babel de Fronsberg, który ma świetne podejście do młodzieży i wiem jak pomóc im z problemami towarzyszącymi przy dorastaniu.

----------

